# TEST: HOZON Siphon Mixer - Venturi Siphon - Fertigation



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKjoTUxhyPc[/media]

My Channel


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

@TommyTester - do you think one of these devices (or one of the other siphon's you've tested) would work with a drip system? I'd like to set up my system with one of these to ensure I fertilize the plants evenly.

Is there one you would recommend most?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

@adgattoni ... I've been using the Hozon in my veggie garden with a soaker wand for several weeks now. No issues. There are many videos of people using this and similar devices with a drip system.

Although I'm using full water flow (hose bib on FULL) in my veggie garden case, these work even with very little water flow amazingly. The specific mixing ratio needs to measured for your system at the desired flow rate so you can then calculate the level of concentrate to use.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 25, 2019)

I am planning to use this to apply liquid fertilizer on my lawn with a fine want mister at the end...Instead of carry around a backpack and hand pumping, I'm wondering if I can use a the power of house pressure and external fertilizer bucket to fertilizer.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Probably want to watch this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATa7aH0iUPg Tommy video. If you put too much back pressure such as a fine mister nozzle it may not work.

You could go to a pressured tank like this https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=12187 which can handle more back pressure


----------



## Marlon (Jun 25, 2019)

The siphon mixer won't work as you pointed out...My hose end will have a very reduced opening creating even more pressure at the outlet.

I now have to consider using my pancake compressor to see if I can use a pressurized tank and blow the solution through my 100' hose with the misting end attached.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

How many gallons of liquid fertilizer do you plan on applying?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 25, 2019)

7-8 gallons. I am applying 0.1-0.15#N/K sq ft.


----------

